# Finger Shooters



## letcher_c (Nov 23, 2006)

I know that we are a dying breed.But how come no one shares their equipent selection or success as much as the other forums on here.Some of us would really like to know.

THANX 
Chad


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

On the contrary I believe that most, or all, of us have posted what their setup is especially in response to specfic questions. I have mine listed in my signature and am more than happy to answer any questions from there. :wink:


----------



## One Good Shot (Nov 15, 2005)

What? I'm dying? 

Maybe finger shooters being the different breed that we are would just rather just shoot and enjoy it than post about how good we are and how good our gear is. :zip:


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

Chad, I don't know that it will help you shoot any better or worse but I have three Hoyts, the Aspen being my favorite of those. I have one of the old Oregon bows, shoots very good, but is a bit heavy.A martin, a PSE mach seven I think. I am now shooting a Merlin XT. None of them had the magic to shoot three hundreds but they all get the job done if I would do my part.
Charlie


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I sort of with OGS on this (except I'm immortal).

I'll quite happily discuss the equipment I have, but I have learnt over many years of motor sport and rifle shooting competition, that no matter how good you think you are, there is ALWAYS someone better. So, I go to a shoot, enjoy the day and go home happy.

My current gear: 2005 Oneida Black Eagle, 2005 Bowtech Constitution, 2006 PSE Mojo (now 2007 spec), 2007 Ross CR337 Competition. Arrows: Litespeed 400s with 2.25 quickspins vanes. Sights: Toxonics and some Copper Johns that I don't much care for (all 5 pin) Rest: All Calavier Free Flyte and I shoot with a real cheap three finger glove.

ps Don't spell checkers HATE trade names


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

Right now:

A 2002 Hoyt ProTec
NAP Centerest Flipper
"Wheel" peep (It's old but it works for me)
Black Gold fiber optic front sight
Beman 340 ICS Camo Hunters
Kwikee Kwiver
Kantpinch tab

I've used this basic set up for over 25 years.

Tom


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Finger bows...barebow...stringwalker*

*Equipment*
Jennings T-Star/Split T II
springy rest with micro adjuster
PSE cable guard
Hoyt pro-wheels
Easton tapered aluminum stabilizer with limb saver on end
ACC 3-18 with 3 inch flex fletch (outdoors)
2013 XX75 with 4 inch feathers (indoors)
Neet ring tab

*Best scores:*:embara:
Hunter 498
Field 485
Animal 540
300 Vegas 289
NFAA blue face 298
900 American 824
14-Field 262
14 Animal 280
14 field 14 hunter (in practice) 500


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Here my info:

2007 Reflex Caribou
Split XT Limbs 
Wheel and ½ Hybrid Cams
29.5” Draw Length
70# Draw Weight
45” Axle to Axle
9“ Brace Height
Spott Hogg Real Deal Sight 
Cavalier Free Flyte Rest
8” Vexor Stabilizer w/SIM Dampener, Black
4 Arrow Kwickee Kwiver Combo
30" Beman ICS 340 Hunter Carbon Arrows 
5" AAE Vanes, Helical Twist
100gr Slick Trick Magnum Broadheads
1/8” Dia Peep Sight
Limb/Riser Savers and String Silencers
Front mount STS Vibration Dampener
434gr X 242fps2 / 450240 = 56.6 # KE

Killed 1 doe so far this season
Shoot IBO Hunter Finger Class


----------



## tgross144 (Dec 18, 2006)

2000 Aspen with command cams 
Lx Pro limbs @ 51#
cavalier free flyte rest w/metal spring arm
exe 30" stabilizer with custom weights and doinker end
cavalier tab (removed the finger spacer and shoot 3 under)
Gold tip series 22's with AAE vanes

Tim

P.S. anyone have a set of command cams laying around and wants to sell them let me know. Please.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

07 Martin Scepter 4 Elite Furious X, 45#
Martin springy rest w/ plunger
CBE sight
Golden Key Fiber Sight 6X
Jager custom grip
Posten 30" stab w/limbsaver
Cavaleir angeled V-Bar
Posten 10" side bars

Easton 2613 X7 Eclipse w/ 4" feathers


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

Here's what I have:

2006 Bowtech Constitution
40" ata 8.25" brace
Binary cams
65# 29" draw
Tru-Glo cheapie sight 
Bohning Lynx quiver
homemade plunger rest
Neet Kant Pinch tab
Bohning Blazer vanes on
cheap carbon arrows

What I don't have:

peep sight
stabilizer
sts system
release :tongue:


----------



## CMR (Jan 13, 2006)

Mine is in my signature.
Reflex Grizzly and Martin Pantera.


----------



## Craig in Aus. (Jan 11, 2006)

JohnR;5594158
[B said:


> Best scores:[/B]:embara:
> Hunter 498
> Field 485
> Animal 540
> ...


Damn, you can shoot!!

I can keep up in the animal but those field and hunter scores are fantastic!

I thought I was keen to read your stringwalking guide before...now I'm just desperate.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Bowtech Old Glory
Viper Predator Pro Sight w/ .019 green fitz fiber
Nap centerest flipper rest
Bucknasty strings using Halo serving
Specalty archery featherlite 8" front stab
Quite tune 8oz back stab
Sims ultra limb savers
Nap fast flip arrow holder
Custom made grip
Sims cable slide
U-nique served on catwhiskers
Easton XX78 2117 super slams Total wt 545 grs. 
5" AAE Plastifletch Elite Vanes
125gr.Magnus Buzzcuts


----------



## tgross144 (Dec 18, 2006)

Craig in Aus. said:


> Damn, you can shoot!!
> 
> I can keep up in the animal but those field and hunter scores are fantastic!
> 
> ...


I agree. Where is the new guide? Let us know how it is progressing.

Tim


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Tuning a compound for Stringwalking*



tgross144 said:


> I agree. Where is the new guide? Let us know how it is progressing.
> 
> Tim


Craig and Tim: I have the outline done and now need to fill in the text and photos.

This guide will be an article in "Archery Focus" magazine. I do not think you'll find it on the news stand. It is by subscription. You can subscribe to an internet version also. My article on making a "barebow clicker" is in 2006, Volume 10, number 6...with the FITA bullseye on the cover.

Archery Focus Magazine, 3712 N. Broadway #285, Chicago, IL 60613
WWW.archeryfocus.com phone: 800-671-1140


----------



## Motomo (Oct 2, 2003)

*My setups*

PSE Dakota 
55lbs
65% letoff
cabela's carbon stalker extreme carbons
nap center rest

best nfaa score 293

Martin Shadowcat elite nitrous x
52lbs
2413 easton arrows
nap center rest

best nfaa score 294

Browning pro 600
55 lbs
2114 easton arros
nap center rest 
best nfa score 294

This year
KAP winstar II riser
32lbs limbs
nap center rest
2114 easton arrows (may change) 
instictive

best score - waiting for bow to arrive and to begin practicing


----------



## Texoma (Jul 1, 2006)

letcher_c said:


> I know that we are a dying breed.But how come no one shares their equipent selection or success as much as the other forums on here.Some of us would really like to know.
> 
> THANX
> Chad


Maybe because its not the equipment but the person behind the equipment.

Reflex Grizzly #65
Whisker Biscuit
RT-900 Sight
Kwikee Kwiver
Easton XX78 Superslam 2314 w/Blazers
Muzzy four blade 100 grain
Super string leech
S-Coil Stabilizer
AlphaShox
Meta Peep
Unknown brand Tab


----------



## Reich (Dec 7, 2006)

*two bows for me.*

PSE XLR-900,(think I bought it in '98)
42"ata, 7" brace height(i think), 68#, probably shoots around 250 to 260
flipper rest(the one w/out the plunger)
tab(don't remember the brand)
carbon Tech arrows(31.5), 1st time using them this yr.(I like'em), but...
will probably go back to alum. next yr.(its a personnel thing)
slick trick & muzzy broadheads

this old bow took one doe this yr., more to come!

Have a Proline in the attic... she's retired.

Will be getting a CSS bow next yr....('bout time!)


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Me too...*

Like some of the others, I've listed generalities about my setups in my signature. Likewise, I've responded to well over a hundred specific inquiries about my setup to numerous different members here on AT. I'm always willing to share information. However, I think you'll find that we finger shooters aren't as committed/dedicated to individual brands of bows, sights, arrows, broadheads, etc. as some of the release shooters and, therefore, are far less likely to get into arguments over our choices of bows, etc.

I'm a Mathews shooter and have been for over 14 years, but in that 14 years, I've bought and shot Hoyt, Bowtech, and Ross bows; I just keep coming back to Mathews - until I find something that I shoot better...


----------



## CTLewis (Nov 1, 2007)

I shoot a Oneida Screaming Eagle, 55lbs, 28" draw on a plunger button.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Pro Eagle here one of the very few in the UK. I use a Cartel tripple button and a spig ZT arrow rest.I use a platform tab modified for draw with three and drop the bottom finger off. I have changed my anchor from center of the chin to side and agined an inch and a half on my draw lenght.( new arrows soon) and started to use a peep. Have to see how it goes but things are looking promising.


----------



## Lfutral (Feb 25, 2005)

I shoot a PRoElite with 3000 limbs and C2 cams. I shoot a bodoodle Pro 500 rest and copper john sight with a 4X Extreme scope. Doinker v bars and front stabilizer. CarbonExpress CXL250s with 80 grain points. I get 280fps at 29.5 inch draw and 59 to 61 pounds. I shoot indoors with a PRo Elite set at 50 pounds and 2512s. We all will give anyone our setups. Finger shooters know that it is all in the shooter and how you release. Without good fundamental form and release; it is a miss. I believe that finger shooters all have good days and bad no matter how long you have shot. That is what we all love. We all have a chance to win!!!


----------



## NDTerminator (Nov 6, 2006)

You asked for it...

I have the following recurves, all but the Hunter 56 is set up with an elevated rest (I prefer the T-300). I use 30" 2413's with 3-4" vanes and 125 grain point or broadhead. The H56 uses the same arrow with 3- 4" LH feathers. 

Chek Mates:
Hunter 56 56" 50#@28"
Hunter I 58" 52#@28"
Hunter II 60" 53#@28"

Kota Bowhunting Co:
Kota Prairie Swift 60" 55#@29"
Kota TD 62" 51#@29"

Martin:
Mamba 58" 55#@29"

Bear:
Kodiak Magnum 52" 55#@28"

Wing:
Red Wing Hunter 58" 50#@28"

Compound:
Reflex
07' Caribou 45" 61#@29"
With the Bou' I shoot 30" 6075 CX Terminator Lites, 125 grain point/broadhead, off a Centerrest Flipper.

All my bows are LH. I use tie-in nock points and shoot 3 Under with American Leathers Big Shot Gloves ( I have three of them). IMO the AL Big Shot is the absolute best glove available...


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

I like the above have owned and shot about all of the 40" + bows, but have stayed with Mathews. I just sold the Constitution and am back to a Rival Pro, 29", 64-lbs, Carbon Tech with NAP Centerest. It just works!


----------



## turkster (Jul 12, 2006)

*here they r in the signature*

shoot them all probably better if i just stuck to one


----------



## turkster (Jul 12, 2006)

*oops*

make that 2 conquest 3's


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

My equipment isn't really worth bragging about, I shoot both release and fingers and still shooting the 2 bows I bought 7 years ago.

The bow that ended up being my finger rig was originally purchased for my wife, but she didn't shoot much so I decided to teach myself to finger shoot and tuned the bow to fit me.

Fred Bear Badge @ 45#, Cobra sight, Cavalier Free Flyte with master plunger. 

Its a great little, light weight, bow.......:darkbeer:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Tuning a Compound for Stringwalking Article*

*My article "Tuning a Compound Bow for Stringwalking" , I've been told, will be in the up-coming issue of Archery Focus....*

Thanks for your help.:wink:


----------



## bow75 (Jan 3, 2006)

*finger shooter*

I shoot a hoyt mystic carbon plus four, nap plunger rest,2x scope on a tox sight and a strikeweave stab.shooting fingers is a whole new game.I also shoot a release but the fingers is more fun.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

My equipment is...

Hoyt Accu Tec. Carbon Plus-4 w/ #7 E-wheel. (couldn't get the accu-wheel to shoot)
Draw... 30"
Weight... 60#
Arrow... ACC-360 w/100 gr. target points
String... 452 plus (Made by Tom Neeley :wink: )
Fletch... 4" Plasti Fletch (Right Hand Helical)
Nock... Large Grove G-nock.

I shoot the "Bowhunter" Class. (No sights / No string walking / 12" stableizer)

Best scores at the Oregon State Championships Ourdoor

Field; 510
Hunter; 515
Animal; 560

In practice,

Field; 520
Hunter; 532
Animal; 560


Best Scores, Indoor 

League Night,
NFAA; 300-46x's

League Night,
Vegas; 296-12x's


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

My bow is mainly set up for hunting, but I do a little recreational 3D throughout the summer.....

2005 Mathews Ovation / 28.5" @ 62 lbs
Torqueless Grip
Bucknasty String/Cable
Whisker Biscuit Original QS
Viper Predator Hunter / 4 pin .019"
Sims S-Coil
STS System
Maxima 350/Blazers
Rage 2 Blade / Slick Trick 1"


----------



## A.Heemskerk (May 20, 2007)

Well,

The mine,

Mathews Swihtsback LD

60#, 29"
Easton FMJ 340 125gr combo's fieldpoints

very smooht bow for blanc schooting


----------



## Feral Donkey (Nov 6, 2005)

Where do I start? I like tinkering with toys so I have a lot of clutter.

55# AIM Legend longbow

2 genreation 1 Black Sheep ILF risers and one generation 2 Black Sheep riser.

A Firefly ILF riser with Samick Carbonwood limbs pulling about 52#s, 8 strand 450+ endless loop string with fishing line center serving.

About 4-6 sets of ILF limbs of various lengths and draw weight.

A Sapphire longbow prototype with double carbon limbs and a machined riser.

2005 Bowtech Independance with an "Exreme" fiber optic 3 pin sight and a kisser button. It shoots 30" Autumn Orange 2314s with 100 grain points and 4" feathers.

More arrows than I know what to do with over every size material and length.


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hatfield take down recurve
misc. other recurves and longbows as they come and go
Mathews Conquest 3
Bowtech Constitution

I've had other archers at the range actually make condenscending remarks about shooting with fingers. As if we were troglydites. Last time at the range before the season, when comments were made, at least one noticed that I shot better with a recurve and fingers than most guys with triggers. Made me feel good for all the practice.


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

chad, were not not a dying breed, we have just been out hunt'n see........


----------



## stevep (Nov 1, 2003)

*Chad Letcher?*

Anyone personally know Chad Letcher? I bought a rest and a release off him a month ago, payed and haven't heard from him again. He hasn't been on AT since the beginning of November.

Steve.
(I'm a finger shooter also)


----------



## dbracer (May 20, 2005)

*Finger shooter*

I shoot a custom made Trails End (Dale Dye), off the shelf, replaceable velcro pads, and match the arrows to shoot like blowdarts. Same for indoor, outdoor and huntin'. I got ten or 15 longbows and recurves. Hell I could name makers and poundages if my life depended on it. 

I also frequently receive disparaging remarks, just like e-manhunt receives. Who cares. The art of the recurve and longbow is something few have mastered. I enjoy the heck out of them. 

I'm currently the only guy in our club that shoots recurve or longbow. I don't mind shootin' with them as long as they don't mind shootin' with me. I can certainly shoot modern compound equipment with good accuracy. My comrades seem unable to master mine.

Archer's suppose to be fun. Shoot however you dang well please. 

Respectfully,
dbracer


----------



## letcher_c (Nov 23, 2006)

To anyone reading this,I would like to say I am sorry to Stevep.My compuer broke in November and I had to get a new one.I had lost his address but I did get his items to him.Sorry!!!


----------

